# Portable or Mobile Loft question



## Dickens

Hi, I have been searching through the threads in regards to portable/mobile loft training. I live in the city and want to train (German Owls, hopefully) to fly at the local park/green space with me. I have checked out all local bylaws and am good to go, but had a few questions with regards to the training.

1. Does any one have any tips, or links to sites describing flying birds from a portable or mobile loft? Any experienced portable/mobile loft flyers out there? 

I found this site but nothing else, http://www.angelfire.com/ks/rollerpigeon/portable.html

2. Why is this technique primarily for rollers and performers? Why not all breeds, if it is based on the birds coming in for food?

3. Does anyone have experience with flying show breeds? They're pigeons too, shouldn't the same principals of flying homers relate to them, with less expectations of course?

Any thoughts would be wonderful thanks,

Daryn


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Dickens and welcome to Pigeon-Talk.

I don't know all the answers to your questions, but since I rescue and rehab a lot of pigeons and get a lot of show breeds in because they were out and couldn't/didn't get home, I think you are looking for trouble and a lot of heartbreak by trying to fly show breeds of pigeons. If you are only talking about a short distance from home (a couple of blocks in my mind) you might be OK with OGO's, but I think this is a really poor idea.

Others will be along with their comments, opinions, and advice.

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl

I've wondered about this myself, and have only come upon the resources that you mention for roller pigeons and mobile loft training.

One other mention I have seen is in the opening chapters of Wendell Levi's "The Pigeon" where military homers are discussed. Some of them were trained to mobile lofts. A special symbol was painted on the loft's roof so the birds could recognize it from the air, even though the troops had moved it.

Maybe looking for military bird training manuals would help? If such a thing exists.

Still - I would not recommend trying to home OGO's whatsoever. I don't think they have the homing ability, whether home is 10 feet away or 100 miles away...I would stick with the performing breeds like rollers or tipplers that people have already had success training to mobile kit boxes. Otherwise you are likely to lose a lot of birds, which nobody would be happy about.


----------



## george simon

I believe that you are asking for trouble German tail owls are not the bird to use. You need a roller type for this. But if you could do this at the park that you talked about I am sure that you could win over a lot of people that don't like pigeons. I think that your best bet on the info you looking will be found at a Roller web site,as they are the only group that I know of that uses mobile lofts. .GEORGE


----------



## Dickens

*more thoughts re: flying show breeds*

Thanks so much for the thoughts so far. I was thinking, what is so special about the roller breeds, that the Old German Owl/show breeds would not fly back to a portable loft, if I only flew them when they were hungry?

I was reading about falconry, certainly no expert, but the relationship between the hawk/raptor bird and the trainer is based on food. The bird hunts/performs because the trainer will feed/reward it. Predator birds don't really 'home' but they do come back to the masters arm.

Won't show breeds fly back to a portable loft if trained from an early age, despite the breed? I'm only talking about them flying 50 - 100 meters away?

Does anyone know if show breeds will kit/fly together?

Thanks
Daryn


----------



## amoonswirl

Dickens said:


> Thanks so much for the thoughts so far. I was thinking, what is so special about the roller breeds, that the Old German Owl/show breeds would not fly back to a portable loft, if I only flew them when they were hungry?
> 
> I was reading about falconry, certainly no expert, but the relationship between the hawk/raptor bird and the trainer is based on food. The bird hunts/performs because the trainer will feed/reward it. Predator birds don't really 'home' but they do come back to the masters arm.
> 
> Won't show breeds fly back to a portable loft if trained from an early age, despite the breed? I'm only talking about them flying 50 - 100 meters away?
> 
> Does anyone know if show breeds will kit/fly together?
> 
> Thanks
> Daryn


Hi Daryn,
I really don't think there are any show breeds that would be good for flying this way. (or any other way, for that matter)

To chime in with Terry, I've got a few stray show birds myself that I "rescued" through 911 pigeon alert when they got lost and their owners could not be located. They just don't have the homing instinct or the stamina for flight, and are also easy targets for predators. I never let them out of their loft, and they are safer & happier that way.

But rollers can definitely be trained to portable kit boxes. I am thinking of trying this myself very soon. Rollers come in some pretty colors, and they have the flight stamina & kitting instinct too. 

Is there a reason you want to try this with show birds instead of rollers?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

hello, the reason rollers are used are for a few reasons. 1st, they dont have exceptional homing ability compared to homers, so they wont have a strong urge to try to fly back to your house, or where you store the portable loft. thats the biggest reason. they are also nice in size, and interest people. but even rollers will often get lost out of a portable loft if they get spooked. thats why the area is very important also, you must fly them in an area where they can easily spot the portable loft from a great distance.
show breeds in general have poor homing abilities. they often get confused as is when allowing them outside the loft, i think it would only become worst. a pigeon like a fantail might work for the sole purpose that they can hardly fly, so you could catch it if it got too far.


----------



## Dickens

*interesting....*

Yes, that makes more sense. 

I wanted to use show birds only because I preferred them over the regular rollers. It does make more sense now though with regards to flight stamina and the birds ability to locate the portable loft, especially if they get spooked. 

Even the instinct for them to kit would be an important factor. Kiting would probably help with some losses. 

Anyways, some good things to consider.

Daryn


----------



## ND Cooper

Do you have any prior experience with pigeons? The reason why I ask is because, if things don't work out, then what?
I think that it would be a neat idea, if you could control them, but what if things went wrong?
Magicians can do that kind of stuff indoors, maybe you could do that first?
Could you learn how they do it?, then try it outside?
I think that it would be a great show!  
If you have'nt had any experience with pigeons before, I would learn all I could about them first, before I would even try to do anything fancy with them.
I only have 6 homers, had em for a long time, and to this day they are unpredictable in most of their actions. Every day is different!
ND Cooper


----------



## -UNKNOWN-

i think that u can do it if u try hard Dickens 
this guy did it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OheOXZKmMXs
one of them isnt a roller...


----------



## ROBERT L

*Roberts5l*

Hello Dickens,
I fly Figuritas as a kit from a portable, though they're hard to keep in the air.
I also fly Fire Ball Rollers, Flying Orientals Rollers, Doneks And Greek Divers from the portable.
You'll have no problem with your owls, their flying abilitiy might suprize you.
Just let them know the only place they eat is in the portable.
Start them flying to it short distances in your back yard, then gradually increase the distance.
First time you take them to a field or parking, make sure you're alone, no cazy dogs running around or screaming children.
Make sure they're in a carrier where they can look around for a few minutes and get their bearings, then have them fly just a few feet the first time, so you can judge how they feel about the knew surroundings, then increase the distance.
They should also be very hungry the first time, there's nothing worse than sit at the park all afternoon because a couple of birds refuse to load.
Robert


----------



## LittleJohn

> Does anyone have experience with flying show breeds? They're pigeons too, shouldn't the same principals of flying homers relate to them, with less expectations of course?


Compare that ideaology to most any other similar situation, like race horses and "show" horse....or perfromance bred dogs and dogs bred strictly to show.

When performance is bred for and developed, it is the key factor, by the same token when people breed for show then performance is not a consideration and looks are about all that you get as the end result.

Some cases may be more obvious than others, but I'd go with the advice of those who have the owls....as I have rollers


----------



## velo99

*portable flying*

I agree with a lot of what Robert said. I would start out with some squeaks if I were to use a portable. Take them to three or four locations and train them in these areas. A few of the videos I have seen,guys use a bright colored tarp to set their box on. Makes a larger target for the birds to home in on.

Al Perron is another contact. He has been flying rollers from a portable for years.
If you train a show breed squeak to fly from day one he should be okay to fly. You might consider another breed with a sleeker head though. The owls might have a little trouble seeing from a distance with their head shape. There are a lot of show breeds that were flyers and probably still are in certain areas. Pouters,Wests,Magpies,Lahores,Helmets,Archangels,Catalonian Tumblers,and many others. 
The advantage of a "non performing" breed is just that. They should stay close and relatively low making for a more enjoyable viewing experience. 
Good Luck and knock em out.
v99


----------



## TonyVink

Hi all,
Hmm, this is an old thread... wonder if Dickens got joy from his portable loft.
I'd like to add to the conversation (over 2 yrs later).. LOL.
I'm looking at setting myself up with pigeons again. I used to have racing homers in Belgium when I was younger in the early 80's. Now I Live in South Africa and I have my own kids.
I've been doing a lot of research on the internet and stumbled on the portable loft concept. This thread was of great interest to me. 
What I would like to share is similar to -UNKNOWN- who posted a link. I had found that link on previous occasions and was blown away at what this guy did. Not only did he FREE fly fis roller and homers and other assortment of pigeons, he also fre flew parrakeets, Lovebirds, Diamond Doves and .. wait for it.. Zebra Finches! Have a look at his vids on YouTube, you'll be amazed.
http://www.youtube.com/user/petrollers#p/u/0/kGvxfUwyIxg
Anyway just thought I'd put it out there and hope to find out how Dickens is doing with his Portable German Owls. drop us a line will you?
Regards from Randburg, South Africa


----------



## AZCorbin

TonyVink said:


> Hi all,
> Hmm, this is an old thread... wonder if Dickens got joy from his portable loft.
> I'd like to add to the conversation (over 2 yrs later).. LOL.
> I'm looking at setting myself up with pigeons again. I used to have racing homers in Belgium when I was younger in the early 80's. Now I Live in South Africa and I have my own kids.
> I've been doing a lot of research on the internet and stumbled on the portable loft concept. This thread was of great interest to me.
> What I would like to share is similar to -UNKNOWN- who posted a link. I had found that link on previous occasions and was blown away at what this guy did. Not only did he FREE fly fis roller and homers and other assortment of pigeons, he also fre flew parrakeets, Lovebirds, Diamond Doves and .. wait for it.. Zebra Finches! Have a look at his vids on YouTube, you'll be amazed.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/petrollers#p/u/0/kGvxfUwyIxg
> Anyway just thought I'd put it out there and hope to find out how Dickens is doing with his Portable German Owls. drop us a line will you?
> Regards from Randburg, South Africa


Nice channel he has there.
There was a thread a while back here in which a fellow free flys many performance breeds of Pigeon. He says it is simple all you do is get a small box. Like a homing basket and feed them in there every night. In time start moving outwards from your loft and before you know it they can be flown anywhere.

I think the only reason we see it in rollers is do to the competitiveness of that sport. However as seen by the video you posted it looks like many (any?) birds can do this as well.


----------



## Parlor Fan

I fly my Oriental Rollers and Doneks from a portable loft also.The main reason I do it is our backyard is full of trees so I can't watch them as well. It can be frustrating and a bit unnerving flying your birds at first but once you get the first ones to do what you have taught them it is a real big rush !!!!
Pigeons are very intelligent birds so I am sure any breed could be taught to fly this way.Heck, I took a 2year old White Fantail my neighbor gave me and within a week had it trained as a dropper for the OR's and Doneks.
Robert Lockwood is who helped me get started in this and as far as I'm concerned one of if not the best(I know of) at flying birds this way.
Mark Wilson


----------



## AZCorbin

Parlor Fan said:


> I fly my Oriental Rollers and Doneks from a portable loft also.The main reason I do it is our backyard is full of trees so I can't watch them as well. It can be frustrating and a bit unnerving flying your birds at first but once you get the first ones to do what you have taught them it is a real big rush !!!!
> Pigeons are very intelligent birds so I am sure any breed could be taught to fly this way.Heck, I took a 2year old White Fantail my neighbor gave me and within a week had it trained as a dropper for the OR's and Doneks.
> Robert Lockwood is who helped me get started in this and as far as I'm concerned one of if not the best(I know of) at flying birds this way.
> Mark Wilson


Thanks for letting us know your experience. 
I am in the beginning stages of planing a mobile kit.
Let me tell you my plan and get your advice please.

Here is my plan.
Build a small loft say a 3x3x3'
Fly a kit of 3 birds. I will be using my tipplers which I would hand raise after about 5 days of age.
Train them to a whistle for the feed call instead of a loud can that I use for my other birds.
Feed them during hand raising and once fledged in a homing basket.
After I got them use to that, what maybe a month? Take them out around my property so if they don't return to the basket they will their loft.
Once I get them well trained to their basket far away from home I would start to feed them out of my hand. I suppose I could start doing this along side the basket training while still in the loft in the early stages?

Let me know if I am leaving any key things out or what should be tweaked.

--
I was planning on flying 1 cock and 2 hens.
My brother thinks we should do 3 hens.
No problem as I will already need to hand feed both eggs from each pair to get the right ratio unless I don't care and fly 2 cocks and 1 hen but I don't think that would be best...
--
We already have several lofts and in one a kit of 44 (I think) tipplers.
My question is should I put this small loft away from my main ones so they have no visual interaction?
-Also should they be flown around my yard and aloud to trap into their loft?
If so would allowing them to fly with my main group be okay or mess things up?
--
I have OGO's I am training as droppers for our tips, do I need one for this mobile kit or should the whistle suffice? 
--

Well that's my plan, I think I covered all I have thought about on it.
Though I know it is easily possible I have not seen any sort of write up on what exactly to do to go about it.
Please let me know what you think or perhaps share how you did things.
Thanks

-Corbin

Edit: My brother thinks we should use parlor rollers or tumblers as training will be easy and fly offs will be none. =]


----------



## Parlor Fan

Sounds like you're on the right track.The thing I do is basically always feed my birds from my portable so they know it very well.
In a nutshell this is how I do it.
I use a pea-less dog training whistle and use it all the time when I feed the birds in the loft.I handle the young some everyday once thier eyes open until they are weaned.I sue the signal of shaking a small plastic coffee can and the whistle.
When they are just about weaned I start calling them and put them thru the portable door until they learn it on their own.
Once they have it I take them out and let them watch my other birds fly on top of the settling cage and when the old birds come down take it off and they all should go in.
Then, I start training the young birds on their own.
I just let them fly a lap or two then more and more as they get stronger. I won't flag them until I know they can handle flying.
Keeping them hungry is your only real control over your birds.
I broke my own rules last weekend and fed them well the night before and flew them early the next morning.Sure, they all flew fine and came down but on their own and basically sat on the truck until they wanted to come in.
Once you get a couple birds doing it they are as good as gold because it get a WHOLE lot easier to train if other birds have a leader.
Hope this helps some.
Mark
One thing, aren't Tipplers a long flying breed or can you control them well with feed?


----------



## AZCorbin

Thanks for the quick response.
So you do not hand raise your free flyers?
Also it sound like you keep them with your other birds?
Doesn't really matter as I would most definitely keep mine in their own loft.
Also sounds like you do let them fly with your other birds around the loft?

And yes tipplers are long flyers, well not in the heat of Phoenix.
I figure with proper training and a feed call and or a dropper this would not be a problem.

-Corbin


----------



## TonyVink

Hey AZCorbin, thanks for the comment.
Looking forward to connecting with you and other fanciers around the world on this forum.

Oh lookie-here, got my self a new avatar.. helps if you know a bit of photo editing. ;-)

Happy flying.


----------



## AZCorbin

Always happy to speak with others about Pigeons.
I don't think the OP is going to be returning to comment as he has not been on since June of 08.
I am wondering what type of Pigeon(s) are you looking to keep/free fly?

Very nice avatar BTW.


----------



## 2y4life

Here's what my portable looks like 



I fly 8 birmingham rollers, 5 young birds (4.5 months) and 3 old birds. They are not of the same family and none of them were bred by me. I got them and then trained them to fly portable. I do not use a dropper and it has not been a problem with me. I've been flying portable since April of this year. 

Let me know if you have any questions. I am far from an expert but I have been doing well. Many say it's near impossible to fly portable with old birds but I've proven it can be done . Have fun, portable is a great part of the performance pigeon hobby.


----------



## TonyVink

*Exciting portable pigeon flyers unite...*

Wow, I'm so impressed with the amount of people on the forum that free fly their birds. I think the combined efforts here will surely get more fanciers into portable flying. 
2y4life, I loved your video. Please will you write in a little more detail how you got them trained, how old were the birds when you got them? How did you start the process?
The way I see it, pigeon racing is a very intensive hobby and will likely take a lot of time. That is something I really want to do... When the kids are older. I think that keeping a smaller group of pigeons will be more manageable for me now and if I can get them to fly portable / free, that will be an absolute bonus. 
AZCorbin, you hseem to be on the right path with your planning and I will closely follow your progress. 
I would like to see more photos and perhaps vids by Parlor Fan and 2y4life showing us some of the finer techniques, tips and tricks of training birds to fly free or from a portable loft. 
As for which birds I'm looking at for myself, that is still a question I need to answer for myself. I have not yet made contact with any fanciers other than racing fanciers in my area. I know the South African club HQ is in Cape Town. So I'll need to contact them and ask them about fanciers in my neck of the woods. 
The other thing I'll do is write about my previous experiences with racing homers when I was 16,17 in Belgium. I know that I was one of the youngest racers in the club then... It isn't really a young boy sport as it requires time and money, neither of which I had a lot of haha.
also I'll tell you how I got the bug again, when we picked up a young feral pigeon and raised it in a little wire dog cage in the garden... I let it go after it was fully feathered and now it comes everyday to enjoy the feed I leave out for him...
Thanks for the invaluable information you guys are sharing.
Happy flying.


----------



## 2y4life

No problem Tony.

You are right, racing homers is a very intense and time consuming hobby especially when you have to go out and road train. I've been there too (only for 2 races). 

The thing about homers is you can't free fly or fly portable. With rollers and many other breeds, you absolutely can BUT the losses tend to be much higher than flying stationary. You need to have lots and lots of patience during the training process and be very careful and meticulous about how you do everything. But flying portable gives you an excitement that you can't get with flying stationary not to mention you can share it with everyone. The kids at the park absolutely enjoy it.

Yours in our hobby,

Tou


----------



## AZCorbin

Thanks for the info and video 2y4life. _To any wondering click on his picture posted and it links to a PB video._
It's great that you are doing it with old birds. Makes it seem all the more easier doing it with hand fed now.

I hope you are able to find the birds you are looking for.
And the you are able to get back in keeping birds.
I find great joy watching my tipplers do lap after lap above my head. 
And wouldn't wish to trade that for anything.

It will still be a little while before I get this going as I have birds going into the pairing cage today. I am going to let them raise a pair first then I will take the second ones.
I may let them winter breed as it doesn't get too cold here.

But defiantly like all this talk and look forward to learning more about this topic as I still have good time to alter my training plans for them.
Also would enjoy seeing some more pictures as this is a foreign topic to many.


----------



## Parlor Fan

Hi Fellas,
I started a group quite awhile ago to try and link people interested in sharing their experiances and to learn more about flying our birds this way.
I need to clean some crap posts out and get this fired back up again,heres the link : http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/portablekitboxfliers/


----------



## TonyVink

Hey Parlor fan, I'm not a yahoo user, have you perhaps thought of starting a Facebook page for portable flyers I'd be very happy to help with that and do some graphics if required. Let me know if you have a FB profile, then I can set one up and you could be admin on there too... Just a thought.


----------



## Reediculous

Parlor fan ... i just signed up for the group ... should be fun


----------



## Parlor Fan

Hi Tony,
My Wife took a computer class and set me up a Facebook page also.She also set up an American Parlor Roller Association page where she put pics and videos of the rolls we have gone to.
Mark


----------



## AZCorbin

I decided to fly NY flights portable now. It should be easier then tipplers and I can get some a few miles down the road. =]
Plus I have always wanted NYFF so now I have a good reason!

I am going to make a thread to document it all once I get it going. I wasn't planing on this until 2012 but looks like I may be starting sooner then later.
Still only planing on 3 birds and will be flying them out of a homing basket. Their home loft will be around 3'sq.
I am excited!


----------



## ROBERT L

*Portable loft / field flying videos*

To help inspire, all the Portable Loft flyers out there, here are some Portable flying videos I made over the Thanksgiving weekend.

Videos include a combined kit of Doneks and Greek Nose Divers, the stock of the late Matt Shushok, the Greeks leave the Doneks in the dust on the way down, also Vienna High Flyers, Egyptian Swifts, and Iraqi Tumblers (Zingees)
Robert
Here's the Link; http://www.youtube.com/user/Roberts5l?feature=mhee#p/u/2/2LLN0PY0wAY


----------



## TonyVink

Robert, those videos are awesome.
Would you be able to describe your basic training techniques so that a noob (squab) like me could do it? Also if you have any words on the preferred type of bird and what qualities they need or don't need to be good at free / portable flying.
Thank you so much for the videos again. really enjoyed them.
Tony


----------



## ROBERT L

Hello Tony,
There is more training info on this Forum, search (Nikolaesky) if that doesn't give you enough, send me a Private E-mail with your E-mail address and I'll send you a short training video I made to help out another Forum member.

All breeds of pigeons can be trained to fly Portable, even Show birds.
I've flown a Kit of little white Figurita's, and had a lot of fun with them.

If your serious about flying Portable you should stick with the Performance Flying breeds.
The breeds I enjoy flying the most from a Portable; Doneks, Greek Nose Divers (Wutas), Vienna HF, Hungarian HF, Polish Orliks, Fireball Rollers, Kelebeks, Dewlaps, Ukrainian Skycutters, Egyptian Swifts, and Iraqi Tumblers (Zingees).

I'd really love to fly some Iraqi Basrawi Rollers (Portable), if anyone out there knows of any for a reasonably price, $50.00 to $75.00 a pair.

Last time I tried to get some Basrawi's the person sent me the Zingees, which flip/tumble, they are good birds, but not the ones I asked for.
Robert


----------



## AZCorbin

Robert have you ever worked with Flying flights? From the birds you listed I am getting the idea you are not in the US?
I have three Busrawiis, I got them as a pair and one cock offspring. When I got them they split up and will not mate back up.
However when they do I plan and selling their offspring for much more, but that won't be till I get my numbers up on them.

I wish a kept a few of the standard Iraqi Tumblers as I had 30 a few months back.

I have access to Vienna HF's as well and wouldn't mind flying those.

Edit: I see from your truck you are in the US. Nice collection of birds you have.


----------



## Parlor Fan

Robert has been my mentor and I also fly birds from a portable.
I fly both Doneks and Orientals but have really taken a liking to the Doneks


----------



## ROBERT L

Hello AZCorbin,

I have been flying White NYC Flying Flights from the Portable for about 4 years now.
I really love the Flights, they're smart and probably the most people friendly birds I've ever worked with, but they just weren't working hard enough for me, I had to make them work.

Robert


----------



## TonyVink

Hi Robert,
thanks that would be great. will email you when I return from a short break - we're going caravaning this weekend. 
Tony


----------



## AZCorbin

Well later than I thought but I'm up and running.
Currently hand feeding three NYFF's of which I am keeping one.
I also just dragged a 2012 Tippler yb hen out of our flying loft to help wean these. All four hand picking seed on the first night!

I decided to put together a kit of 12 birds each one being a different varitey.
All will be flying breeds. I am going to see if there is any difference between hand pumping or letting ma and pa wean them. I am thinking no...


----------



## bassrunpigeon

I just got a cage that looks like yours this afternoon. I'm leaning towards portable flying although I'd like to race as well. Maybe in the future...

Great vid by the way!



2y4life said:


> Here's what my portable looks like
> 
> 
> 
> I fly 8 birmingham rollers, 5 young birds (4.5 months) and 3 old birds. They are not of the same family and none of them were bred by me. I got them and then trained them to fly portable. I do not use a dropper and it has not been a problem with me. I've been flying portable since April of this year.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. I am far from an expert but I have been doing well. Many say it's near impossible to fly portable with old birds but I've proven it can be done . Have fun, portable is a great part of the performance pigeon hobby.


----------



## Boto

I am new to pigeons and intrigued with portable loft flying. Robert Lockwood has some great YouTube videos showing his methods and Vieshian Black Pigeons that he developed over the years. Very impressive birds. I saw some of the black tipplers that you have on one of your videos "http://www.youtube.com/flyingtipplers", nice looking birds also, they look somewhat similar to the Vieshians. If you plan on breeding them, I may be interested purchasing some late Spring/ early Summer. How do you feel they would do flying to a portable loft?


----------



## CaladriusChamp90

Dickens said:


> *more thoughts re: flying show breeds*
> 
> Thanks so much for the thoughts so far. I was thinking, what is so special about the roller breeds, that the Old German Owl/show breeds would not fly back to a portable loft, if I only flew them when they were hungry?
> 
> I was reading about falconry, certainly no expert, but the relationship between the hawk/raptor bird and the trainer is based on food. The bird hunts/performs because the trainer will feed/reward it. Predator birds don't really 'home' but they do come back to the masters arm.
> 
> Won't show breeds fly back to a portable loft if trained from an early age, despite the breed? I'm only talking about them flying 50 - 100 meters away?
> 
> Does anyone know if show breeds will kit/fly together?
> 
> Thanks
> Daryn


Yes they will 100%. And I believe that all pigions are gifted when it comes to navigation I mean just because a pigion is considered fancy doesn't necessarily mean it no longer has its original migratory skills. But hey heres a video link of a guy that has multiple fancy pigions trained to come to his hand on command including a
Fancy Egyptian Swift 



 the name of the video is (Egyptian Swift (Grace) shallow dives and high flying with kit of Vienna High Flyers)


----------

